# Does my computer have sound card



## newbie123

I don't sure how to recognize its existence, here is my device manager  I see that my computer using on-board cards, not separate cards 
Thanks for your help


----------



## JoeSamo

im gonna go ahead and say if you mean by a sound card that was installed on the motherboard in like a pci x 1 slot or something im gonna say no unless you see the on-board audio which usually is closer towards the topside of your tower (if it is a tower) then the answer is no...but you most def or probably i hope have on-board video with whatever is going on there


----------



## Okedokey

You have an onboard HD sound.  Right click on it and go to properties.  Is it enabled?  What code (error) is showing? 

Download PC WIzard from my sig, install and run it.  Then go to file, save as and click ok.  Copy the text out of that file into this thread.


----------



## newbie123

bigfellla said:


> You have an onboard HD sound.  Right click on it and go to properties.  Is it enabled?  What code (error) is showing?
> 
> Download PC WIzard from my sig, install and run it.  Then go to file, save as and click ok.  Copy the text out of that file into this thread.


I think you mention Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio, right click on it, I see "disable" in menu means it is being enable, click Property, I see "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"
here is the text file


> PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.86
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Owner: philong
> User: smiles
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
> Report Date: Friday 12 September 2008 at 16:30
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> <<< System Summary >>>
> 
> > Mainboard : Asus P5GC-MX/1333
> 
> > Chipset : Intel i945G/GZ
> 
> > Processor : Intel Pentium E2140 @ 1600 MHz
> 
> > Physical Memory : 512 MB (1 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )
> 
> > Video Card : Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
> 
> > Hard Disk : ST380215AS (80 GB)
> 
> > CD-Rom Drive : TSSTcorp CD-ROM  SH-C522C
> 
> > Monitor Type : IBM IBM9512 T541 - 15 inches
> 
> > Network Card : Attansic (Now owned by Atheros) L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller
> 
> > Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
> 
> > DirectX : Version 9.0c
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ***** End of report *****


----------



## Okedokey

Set a restore point.
Download and install this: http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=888111&kbln=en-us


----------



## newbie123

bigfellla said:


> Set a restore point.
> Download and install this: http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=888111&kbln=en-us


Hi I follow your guides, but at last it says error, code 28, driver uninstalled 
Temporarily, I have just install driver get from this link (Realtek HD Audio Manager) http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml , no error but I really don't like its icon appear at system tray bar  Its icon looks ugly


----------



## Okedokey

Hmm, cant help you with that.  Sounds like its sorted though.  Right click on the tray and tell that icon to never show.


----------



## newbie123

Hi, I did that. 
Anyway, thanks you so much


----------



## Okedokey

You are welcome.


----------

